# satins



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

in colours that I find most attractive.
Pearl and Fawn


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Makes sense, ocean pearls need shining, so why not pearl mice?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are quite stunning!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice! I recently fell in love with pearl after seeing one at a AFRMA show here in the US... :lol:


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Tony Jones first showed me a Pearl, must have been 1981. Have they still got the lovely big eyes ?


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks  Yes Pauly they have superb black bead eyes .


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Gawgeous!!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Really digging the pearl!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pearl has satinised [is that a word] really well,I didn't think it would.They are a naturally pretty mouse in normal coat.


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

The pearl is really spectacular <3


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning pearl.


----------

